# Preparing for Visitor Carte De Sejour Annual Renewal



## EUTraveler

Hi!

I am getting ready to renew my Carte De Sejour. I am in France on a long-term (renewable) visitor visa. I attended my OFII appointment earlier this year.

I just want to be sure I'm preparing all of the appropriate documents. I imagine they require the clean bill of health I received from the OFII. Will they also require proof of accommodation, proof of funds, etc? Is there a list of documents required somewhere; does it differ from those I took when I submitted my visa application prior to arriving? I will be renewing via: Étrangers en France

I want to have the proverbial "ducks" in a row. I'm hoping to hear from someone that has completed the process.

Thank you!


----------



## EUTraveler

I also found this site for the prefecture... https://www.haute-garonne.gouv.fr/D...ouvellement/Renouvellement-de-titre-de-sejour

I'm not sure if I need to file the process outlined there. I am on a visitor visa and it seems that this prefecture site is primarily not other types of visas.


----------



## BackinFrance

EUTraveler said:


> I also found this site for the prefecture... https://www.haute-garonne.gouv.fr/D...ouvellement/Renouvellement-de-titre-de-sejour
> 
> I'm not sure if I need to file the process outlined there. I am on a visitor visa and it seems that this prefecture site is primarily not other types of visas.


Did you work your way through the questionnaire? It should give you the answer. In any case if that is where you are living, it is that Préfecture that will deal with your application.


----------



## jweihl

We applied for our CdS on-line a few months ago and, while I don't recall everything that was needed, I do remember it as being much easier than the visa application. I'm pretty sure you need to send in: copy of passport, proof of address, financial resources (I sent IRA statement, bank statement, social security statement), proof of health insurance (I sent in my "attestation de droits à l'assurance maladie" and my certificate for my mutuelle), and photomaton code. I might have sent birth certificate, but am not sure. Not too long after submittal, I got an "attestation de décision favorable" back which says that I'll be notified by my prefecture when my card is being produced and told how to pick it up. Still haven't gotten that contact, but with the "favorable decision" I'm not very fussed about it.


----------



## BackinFrance

jweihl said:


> We applied for our CdS on-line a few months ago and, while I don't recall everything that was needed, I do remember it as being much easier than the visa application. I'm pretty sure you need to send in: copy of passport, proof of address, financial resources (I sent IRA statement, bank statement, social security statement), proof of health insurance (I sent in my "attestation de droits à l'assurance maladie" and my certificate for my mutuelle), and photomaton code. I might have sent birth certificate, but am not sure. Not too long after submittal, I got an "attestation de décision favorable" back which says that I'll be notified by my prefecture when my card is being produced and told how to pick it up. Still haven't gotten that contact, but with the "favorable decision" I'm not very fussed about it.


I am sure you meet all of the requirements, but some may not be aware that you need to be able to receive mail at your address.


----------



## EUTraveler

BackinFrance said:


> Did you work your way through the questionnaire? It should give you the answer. In any case if that is where you are living, it is that Préfecture that will deal with your application.


Thank you! Yes! The questionnaire sent me on the right path.


----------



## EUTraveler

jweihl said:


> We applied for our CdS on-line a few months ago and, while I don't recall everything that was needed, I do remember it as being much easier than the visa application. I'm pretty sure you need to send in: copy of passport, proof of address, financial resources (I sent IRA statement, bank statement, social security statement), proof of health insurance (I sent in my "attestation de droits à l'assurance maladie" and my certificate for my mutuelle), and photomaton code. I might have sent birth certificate, but am not sure. Not too long after submittal, I got an "attestation de décision favorable" back which says that I'll be notified by my prefecture when my card is being produced and told how to pick it up. Still haven't gotten that contact, but with the "favorable decision" I'm not very fussed about it.


Thanks! Sounds straight forward. What qualified as proof of address?

Thanks again for the help!


----------

